
Nasa twin astronauts study finds no flashing red lights for long spaceflight - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2019/02/15/nasa-twin-astronauts-study-finds-no-flashing-red-lights-long-spaceflight/
======
nightfly
I went in thinking this title had a literal meaning, not a metaphorical one.

